# wooden boxes



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have been in the Man Cave making more sawdust and noise.

I have made a funeral urn for an infant's ashes. Made of birdseye maple.
Also made a basket for someone. Made it out of tiger maple and mahogany.
And made a gift box out of birdseye maple and walnut.

Finish: sand to 180 grit with regular sandpaper on orbital sander. Then sand with 180, 360 and 500 grit foam pad on random orbital sander. 
Then applied several coats of Zar polyurethane mixed with mineral spirits - about 50/50 - applied with 1/4 sheet of the blue paper shop towels. After two coats I sand very lightly with 320 paper. 

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

They are wonderful


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicely done...beautiful piece of wood on the urn...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Malcolm I am always excited when you post a picture of your work. I always know I am in for a treat.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nicely done - good job!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful work Malcolm.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful as always, Malcolm.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Malcolm you always produce such beautiful boxes. What is your secret for producing such perfect corners? Do you use a miter trimmer?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Very fine looking boxes, Malcolm, you do such nice work, great selection of material and you do such a good job showcasing the grain.. Keep them coming.
Herb


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice work. N


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are really nice boxes. Clean lines, features the wood, nice contrast and I always like splines.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

As always, Malcom--beautiful work. One of the things I really admire is your ability to select woods. I know that you have a few suppliers that you have cultivated for raw material, but you have an ability to pair not just good color contrast, but highly figured patterns that compliment each other instead of fighting one another. I find that to be tricky, because it's so tough to know for sure until the finish is on. I'm getting better at it, but still have a long way to go.

At least I've learned that craftsmanship starts with rough stock. I can't recall which sculptor said something to the effect of "sculpting is easy, just start with a block of stone and chip away everything that doesn't look like what you want". 

Thanks for the photos!!

earl


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant work.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Great job(s)Malcolm,nice grain & finish & the Humming Birds look nice too.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

as we've come to expect Malcolm, exceptionally well executed!!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome, Malcolm.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I also like splines and you mixed the woods together beautifully.

I moved this thread to the Show and Tell forum Malcolm.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful work Malcolm
That's exactly my kind of projects. Love your choice of wood too.
Nice finish.


----------



## andymanusa (Feb 22, 2017)

Malcolm, boxes looks awesome. I'm a newbie, so I am wondering how do you do the graphics and lettering? Any references will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I had a second look at them, they are still very nice. N


----------



## HHJ (Mar 27, 2017)

They are simply amazing and look very beautiful!


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

All of my engraving is done by someone else. I have two engravers within 10 miles of me. They pulls the images up on his computer and the computer passes the images to the engraving machine. The engraving must be done prior to assembling the box. I have been working with one of the engraver several years. Since I take him so many funeral urns to be engraved, he calls me Ernie Ashes. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

very nice job


----------

